# Attaining TR (Temporary Residance)



## manojlah (Nov 9, 2018)

I’m a student looking to attain the TR visa after my studies in Perth. 

My course of study is as follows:

1 year Diploma in Curtin College (Singapore Campus)

2 Year Degree in Curtin University (Perth Campus)

Will this mean that i’ll be eligible for the TR as minimum 2 year study period is required within Australia?

Or will my time in Singapore mean I still wouldn’t be able to apply for TR as my full course of study is not in Australia? 

Really appreciate any answers and discussions. 

Thank you 🙌😅


----------

